# lire des fichiers sur mac depuis PC sous windows



## labasritas (15 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour

j'ai un PC sous windows7 et un iMac 10.6.8

le mac et le PC sont connecté en wifi a ma freebox avec tous les deux access à internet.

je voudrais pouvoir acceder depuis mon PC à un dossier sous mon mac.
sous le mac j'ai choisi le dossier et activerle partage windows avec l'option SMB
mais je n'arrive pas à trouver le MAC depuis le PC ni l'inversse.

j'ai passé un peu de temps sur le net et lu pas mal de réponses à ce sujet et j'ai fait as mal de manip et toujours rien.
je n'arrive pas à les faire connecter.

pouvez vous m'aider SVP.
Merci

---------- Post added at 13h56 ---------- Previous post was at 13h03 ----------

oublié de dire
depuis mon mac je peux pinguer @IP de mon pc
et depuis mon pc je peux pinguer @IP de mon mac

donc les deux se voient, mais je n'arrive toujours as à trouver dans finder un icon pour mon pc

j'imagine qu'il y a une manip a faire. et c'est la ou je coince.

merci

---------- Post added at 14h08 ---------- Previous post was at 13h56 ----------

voici ce qu ej'ai deja fait sans success

depis finder j'ai fait conneter au server
j'ai mis @IP du pc








puis je rentre l'ID et password 
et j'ai ce message qui s'affiche






---------- Post added at 14h09 ---------- Previous post was at 14h08 ----------

ops sous sur les images 






[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## KERRIA (15 Septembre 2013)

as tu activé le partage de fichiers ?

sur MAC : préférence système =>partage et dans "partage" cases à cocher

sur PC : me souviens plus....


Le Bon Soir


----------



## Polo35230 (15 Septembre 2013)

Sur le PC, il faut créer un compte utilisateur AVEC un mot de passe.
Il faut également partager les fichiers ou répertoires auquels on veut accéder (tout le monde en autorisation. Après, tu pourras affiner...)

Sur le Mac, on doit voir le PC dans le Finder
Si ce n'est pas le cas, il faut faire (comme tu l'as fait) smb://192.......
Dans le Finder,:
Se positionner sur le serveur windows, et se connecter comme "utilisateur référencé". on rentre alors le nom de l'utilisateur et le mot de passe  créés sous windows 7.

Sur le PC, pour voir le Mac, dans "centre réseau et partage"__outils---connecter un lecteur réseau , on entre l'adresse du Mac, et on doit voir les ressources du Mac que tu as mises à dispostion.

Enfin, je vis sur mes souvenirs...


----------



## labasritas (15 Septembre 2013)

merci pour vos réponses
je vais essayer et je reviens pour dire comment ça s'est passé.

---------- Post added at 19h57 ---------- Previous post was at 19h31 ----------

Merci POLO

ca marche nickel ta solution pour se connecter depuis le PC vers Mac

pour Mac vers pc quand tu dis il faut creer un compte
je suis allé dans control panel --> user account--> ajouter

la il me demande d'entrer un nom d'utilisateur
puis un domain. c'est pour domain je ne sais pas quoi mettre.

as tu une idee?

en tout cas merci pour le depanage


----------



## Polo35230 (15 Septembre 2013)

Essaye de mettre WORKGROUP, je crois que c'est le nom de domaine par défaut.


----------



## labasritas (15 Septembre 2013)

j'ai essayé WORKGROUP
mais j'ai un message d'ereur qui dit (je traduis de l'anglais)
l'utilistauer n'a pas pu ajouter car la relation d'approbation entre cette station de travail (PC) et le domaine principal a échoué 

pour moi c'est un peu du chinois

une idée?


----------



## Polo35230 (15 Septembre 2013)

On parle bien du compte utilisateur du PC?
C'est curieux qu'il demande le nom de domaine.
En principe, il doit prendre le nom de domaine du PC.
Regarde sur quel domaine est celui-ci   Démarrer--Ordinateur---Propriétés

Sur le Mac, dans la conf réseau, onglet WINS, il faut qu'il y ait le même nom.
Enfin, je crois....


----------

